
Deaf New York residents sue Cuomo for not using a sign language interpreter - colinprince
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/30/politics/andrew-cuomo-lawsuit-asl-interpreter-trnd/index.html
======
bb2018
I have been seeing all the ASL interpreters during government press
conferences and have been very confused about their usefulness. These feeds
are all on TV news channels with closed captioning. Do deaf people prefer an
ASL interpreter on a small corner of a TV over written text?

The article mentions a deaf man who did not know about the stay-at-home order
until a relative called him. Even if true, are we suppose to assume he had
been watching the news broadcast of the Cuomo presser and only didn't pick up
on it because there was no interpreter?

I would love for someone with more knowledge to chime in and tell me why I'm
misinformed. I'm more curious than anything else.

